# Energizer Hardcase Tactical Flashlight



## ernsanada (Oct 28, 2007)

Anybody have this light?

Energizer Hard Case Tactical Flashlight. Uses a High Intensity 3 Watt White Led.

Optics Planet


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 28, 2007)

Found the PDF File


----------



## Skibane (Oct 28, 2007)

There's a pretty detailed thread on it here.

Optics Planet also sells it.


----------



## woodrow (Oct 28, 2007)

ernsanada,
I did a review on one several months ago, but the photos are lost. It is a very lightweight tough swivel head light. It is not particularly bright light (main beam) but it runs for 7 hours (energizer's claims) on 2AA lithiums. 

It is well built and feels like it will survive a lot of abuse. It also has nice near silent click switches. I will dig mine out tonight. Brightness of the main beam is between a 2 and 3 AA MMag led. The IR led can be seen if the room is pitch black and you are looking directly at the led from a couple of feet or less. It can stay on constantly or flash. The clip is VERY robust and the red, blue and main beam can all be on at the same time.

If I get a new digicam in a week or so, I will post some new shots...unless you get one and review it.

brad


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everybody!

Woodrow,

Were you able to get access to the Led? 

Does it look easy to mod?


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 29, 2007)

$79.99 seems a little pricey when the Streamlight Sidewinder is available for $50.00.Is the Energizer available at a lower price somewhere else?


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 29, 2007)

ZMZ67 said:


> $79.99 seems a little pricey when the Streamlight Sidewinder is available for $50.00.Is the Energizer available at a lower price somewhere else?



Yeah, I've been looking at this for months now...I'm hoping someone well sell this thing for a better price than the $70-$80 price range.


----------



## PJD (Oct 29, 2007)

ZMZ67 said:


> $79.99 seems a little pricey when the Streamlight Sidewinder is available for $50.00.Is the Energizer available at a lower price somewhere else?



I have both the Energizer Hard Case Tactical and the SL Sidewinder. I've said this before and I'll say it again...I'll take the Hard Case over the Sidewinder any day, and twice on Sundays! First of all, there's no comparison between the two with the main beam. The Hard Case uses a luxI (it's NOT a luxIII), and the Sidewinder uses what appears to be a Nichia Rigel. The optic of the Sidewinder gives a very limited-use beam, IMHO. All spot and very little spill. I replaced the optic on mine with a cut down IMS20 reflector, and the beam is MUCH more useable. On my particular Sidewinder, the light "pulses" or flickers noticeably on the lowest two levels. I sent it back to SL with a note explaining the problem, and received it back from them about three weeks later, STILL doing the same thing. Oh, yeah...there WAS a little tag attached to it that said something like "functions properly" on one side, and "Agree, no problems found" on the other side. Needless to say, it's STILL pulsing on the lowest two levels...and it's not just noticeable when "white wall hunting". So much for SL's "heralded" CS 

Also, the colored LED's on the Energizer are FAR superior to the colored LED's on the Sidewinder. The Sidewinder uses what I consider to be the most artifact filled colored LED's I've ever seen. I know that artifacts are common for colored 5mm LED's, but the Sidewinder takes it to a new level. They're AWFUL! The Hard Case on the other hand has some of the BEST colored 5mm LED's I've ever seen! VERY few artifacts, and very bright. The Sidewinder does have some useful features that the Hard Case doesn't; adjustable levels and flashing mode. I use neither. IMHO, the Hard Case is simply a better light. Brighter, heftier, better LED's. I bought both lights at Bass Pro Shop. While I do agree that the Hard Case was a bit pricey at $79.99 plus tax, it IS a very robust utility light that immediately found a home in the center console of my truck. I haven't tried to take it apart to see how easy an emitter swap would be...I'll leave that to our esteemed modders who know what the hell they're doing. I'm not comfortable taking an $80 light apart just to "see" if a swap is possible!

IMHO, the Hard case Tactical is a VERY good utility light! Tough, bright enough for most tasks, excellent colored LED's, good run-time (mine's still on the first set of lithium AA's, and I "play" with the light quite a bit), built like a tank! I like it; YMMV...

Edit: One more thing: I just read the Bass Pro link on the Hard Case Tactical. Like most retailers, they DID put some misinformation in their ad. It says that the Hard Case Tactical uses a "high intensity 3W LED for 90 lumens". The package on my Hard Case Tactical CLEARLY said "1 Watt". Also, there's NO WAY it's putting out 90 lumens. I don't have a light meter or a "light box" apparatus, but after 5 1/2 years on CPF and having owned HUNDREDS of lights, I know what 90 lumens looks like. IMHO, the Hard Case is putting out somewhere in the 40-50 lumen range. Easily bright enough for most tasks, but again, it's NOT putting out 90 lumens. Also, the reflector in the Hard Case does an EXCELLENT job of focusing the luxI into a very nice spot with excellent spill. FYI...

PJD


----------



## Germ (Oct 29, 2007)

PJD, can you give various pictures of both lights with other things in for scale? I'm having a hard time picturing how big the Energizer is. If you could show the IR button on the Energizer too, that'd be great. Beamshots too if you have them.

As usual it sounds like I want to mix and match aspects of each light. I think I like the form factor of the Sidewinder better. It looks like it would lay flatter if clipped to your chest. I also like the intermediate light settings of the Sidewinder (someone did say the Energizer has no intermediate settings, right?).

I'd want the LED's from the Energizer and the momentary button ability for flashing.

I'm not sure about the interfaces for either lights. Changing modes on the Sidewinder sounds awkward. I don't like how the Energizer has buttons all over.

Does anyone know if either light is regulated?

Both lights sound neat, but seem wanting. Must... resist... urge... to buy :devil:


----------



## PJD (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, Germ! Sorry, but I don't own a digi-cam, so I'm unable to post pics of any kind. I can give you some size differences for reference, however. With the head of the Hard Case pivoted up (like a "regular" flashlight), it's approximately 2" longer than a standard MiniMag. With the head pivoted forward (angle-head position), it's approx 1 1/4" longer than a MiniMag. 

The Hard Case doesn't have adjustable brightness settings, just multiple colors and IR. All of the switches except for the IR switch are silent forward clicky switches. For the IR switch, refer to ernsnada's photo above. There's a rotating ring just above the heel of the light, and a sliding lock on the back of the heel. Simply slide the lock down and rotate the IR switch to the "on" position. By using the main beam's on/off switch, you can cycle the IR between constant on and flash. The switch for the main beam is on the base of the light. There's not much tactile feed-back on the switches, but for a "tactical" style utility light, there's not supposed to be.

All colors (except for IR) can be turned on either individually or all at once. Since I primarily use mine in the angle-head position, I sorta wish the main beam switch was on the front of the light like the colored LED switches, instead of on the bottom. For a 2XAA light, the Hard Case is somewhat bulky, but it's very lightweight and extremely "tough".

To me (and I'm sure others will have a different opinion), the Sidewinder was a total disappointment; from the quality (or lack thereof...) of the 5mm LEDs, to the ackward way of changing the color of the LEDs, to the virtually useless beam of the white LED's stock optic. If you're wearing gloves, rotating the switch to change the color of the LED can be a real PITA! From a "size" standpoint, I'm sure a lot of folks will prefer the Sidewinder. In the angle-head position it's approximately half the length of the Hard Case, and can fit in a hip pocket quite easily. Again, to ME, that's the ONLY advantage the Sidewinder has over the Hard Case. Given my "d'ruthers", I'd rather be toting the Hard Case on my belt than the Sidewinder in my pocket. Also, on the main beam the Hard Case is EASILY (...and I mean EASILY!) twice as bright as the Sidewinder, and has a much better tint. The Hard Case's tint is a nice warm white, while the Sidewinder has a VERY noticeable blue tint. Last of all, the Sidewinder has no capability for "signaling"/temporary light. The light's either turned on, or it's turned off. To me, that's a MUST for a "tactical" style light.

If it sounds like I'm a "little" biased towards the Hard Case, it's because I AM! IMHO, it's simply a superior light in almost every aspect. YMMV...

PJD


----------



## Germ (Oct 29, 2007)

PJD, thanks for the excellent insight from the man who has both. You have saved me some money, and better yet, the dissappointment of buying a light I don't like.

Now, go get a digital camera


----------



## woodrow (Oct 29, 2007)

I will put up some pictures later tonight...11 or so MTZ


----------



## woodrow (Oct 30, 2007)

ernsanada, as to your question of led access. There are several screws holding the light together...but I think the final piece would have to be pried apart...not sure though. This thing really is built like a tank...but light though. Here are some quick pics I took tonight.











Germ, hopefully that gives you an idea of scale. The red and blue leds work by silent clickies on the front. The main beam can be turned on by a silent clicky at the bottom of the light. I took a couple of pics of the IR selector switch. Here they are...
















Finally, here is a crude beamshot with some other AA lights...






From left to right: Energizer Hardcase, MMagled 3AA, Teralux Rebel 2AA, and the SL SurvivorLED.

Sorry about the non-perfect beamshot....I just got the camera tonight and I have not figured out its optimum settings yet.

As for the lights tested. The SurvivorLED and the Hardcase are the ones most likely to survive a drop off a cliff. The SurvivorLED is the brighter of the two, but runs for 3 hours on 4 AA batts. The hardcase runs for 7 on 2(lithium) and has all the other leds as well. Again, the light would be a welcome addition to any camping trip or a good emergency light for in the car. It really feels like some time and engineering went into it to justify the $79.00

Mine can also be found in the b/s/t section.


----------



## Germ (Oct 30, 2007)

woodrow, thanks for the pics! Oh, so THAT is the IR switch.


----------



## Skibane (Oct 31, 2007)

I really wish they'd also offer a version in a similar package that just has a single, dimmable 3 watt white LED - for roughly half the price.

The basic design is VERY cool - but honestly, how often do you need an IR strobe?


----------



## KROMATICS (Oct 31, 2007)

It looks like there is another version with red and green and without the IR but I cannot find it anywhere.

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=EV00940


----------



## 83Venture (Nov 1, 2007)

KROMATICS, I think I saw that one at Advance Auto on monday.


----------



## wwglen (Nov 1, 2007)

I talked to an energizer rep a couple months ago at Marine South Expo (Camp Lejeune NC). 

He said they would be going to a CREE led in the near future.


No Idea what Near Future means though.


wwglen


----------



## Ctechlite (Nov 12, 2007)

wwglen said:


> I talked to an energizer rep a couple months ago at Marine South Expo (Camp Lejeune NC).
> 
> He said they would be going to a CREE led in the near future.
> 
> ...



I saw a cree version sans IR led ( I'm sure it had 1 green and maybe two red 5mm leds) at Lowes yesterday 11/11/2007 for about $40.


----------



## WDR65 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ctechlite said:


> I saw a cree version sans IR led ( I'm sure it had 1 green and maybe two red 5mm leds) at Lowes yesterday 11/11/2007 for about $40.



That sounds pretty good. I'll have to go look tomorrow. I almost bought it at Bass Pro Shops a few weeks ago, but I had no use for the IR led.


----------



## deeuubee (Nov 12, 2007)

I saw it at Lowes yesterday for $34 and picked up a couple. I also picked up a couple of 2-C TASK FORCE Crees. It says 80 lumens on the package. It is pretty bright. I have no light meter, but it is brighter than my 80 lumen ROV AA light. This one has Hi/Low white LED, green, red. I took some beam shots comparing it to my Luma M1-R, Task Force 2c Cree, DX V-16, and a bunch ofg other lights I recently bought. Now if I can figure out how to post the photos, I'm all set


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 12, 2007)

Didn't like the $79 price tag and IR is of limited use anyway.If the $34 light is about the same otherwise as the light in the original post I am very interested.
I may check Lowes tommorow to see for myself.This could be a good utility light to send to our soldiers overseas with its' multiple functions and common batteries.I am not sure that a CREE or similar LED is going to make that much difference in this type of light but the lower price definitely will !


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 12, 2007)

deeuubee said:


> I saw it at Lowes yesterday for $34 and picked up a couple. I also picked up a couple of 2-C TASK FORCE Crees. It says 80 lumens on the package. It is pretty bright. I have no light meter, but it is brighter than my 80 lumen ROV AA light. This one has Hi/Low white LED, green, red. I took some beam shots comparing it to my Luma M1-R, Task Force 2c Cree, DX V-16, and a bunch ofg other lights I recently bought. Now if I can figure out how to post the photos, I'm all set


 
Could you take some pictures of the packaging show people know what to look for, and maybe post the model number so we can call stores for availability? 
Is this the exact same light as the one pictured above except that it has a Cree? If it is then talk about one hell of a deal!!!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 13, 2007)

^^^

What adirondackdestroyer said! 

.

Wow! $34? oo: I've got to get one now.. 

Too bad they don't sell them on their website. :mecry:


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 13, 2007)

the Hardcase has an IR led? what i gods name would Joe Q public need with an IR led? 

:thinking:


----------



## deeuubee (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm resizing the photos. I will post them by tonight.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 13, 2007)

deeuubee said:


> I'm resizing the photos. I will post them by tonight.


 

Great! Thanks alot! :twothumbs


----------



## PJD (Nov 13, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> the Hardcase has an IR led? what i gods name would Joe Q public need with an IR led?
> 
> :thinking:



The Hard Case Tactical was originally developed for the military, under contract. Hunters that use night vision devices actually DO use the IR LED...

PJD


----------



## deeuubee (Nov 13, 2007)

deeuubee said:


> I'm resizing the photos. I will post them by tonight.


 
I don't know if I can post so many images, so here is a link to where I have them in a slide show until I get posting and storing photos down pat.

http://dwbrown.com/Eveready%20Hard%20Case.htm


edit: I will add beamshot photos of this light compared to others I have shortly.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 13, 2007)

Cool pics! Thanks for posting them.. 

.

Someone needs to buy a couple of these and list them over on CPFM so those of use without a Lowe's nearby can have a crack at one...


----------



## spoonrobot (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh wow!

I was holding off on this light because of the high price but now I'm going to have to snag one when they come by me.

Did you find them in the typical Lowe's flashlight area near the registers or were they somewhere else?


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok, I've seen a couple of these Hard Case Pro swivel heads on various online stores, but all say they have 4 Nichia LEDs in them, puting out a measely 24 lumens. Model # TUF421PE.

Whoever owns this 80 Lumen CREE model, please post a model number ! !


----------



## mitty (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes. Model number and any other info would be nice. I checked a Lowes today, Minneapolis area, and they didn't have anything like it. I also could not find it at energizer.com.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 13, 2007)

I had to do a Google search in order to find the link below. They have a catalog that you can download, but none of the lights in it have CREE LED's, just Nichias and 3 Watt Lumileds...  

http://data.energizer.com/prolights/default.aspx


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 13, 2007)

Model numbers. Model numbers. My Kingdom for a model number......



Edit: So is it TUFSW21PE ??


----------



## deeuubee (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, it is. (TUFSW21PE)

It doesn't say Model# anywhere, but the UPC# is 122348.

The bar code say 039800040190, and it has a lifetime guarantee.

It's not small for 2AA, but it's comfortable, bright, practical (for a work or map light) and tough. Of all the lights that I've recently bought, this is the first one I would be comfortable throwing in the tool bag and not worrying about it breaking.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 14, 2007)

Stopped at Lowes yesterday and picked one up $34.97 +tax.I think this light(Hardcase Professional) is somewhat different than than the Hardcase Tactical.Besides not having the IR this light uses reverse clickies for both switches neither of which are silent in operation.

Top switch:first click red(2 leds)- second click green(1 led)-third click OFF

Bottom switch:first click high(main led)-second click low(main led)-third click OFF

I am certain this is a CREE,high is pretty bright.The low setting is also fairly bright.The beam pattern has the dreaded CREE ring and the reflector seems to be optimized for throw.The spill is somewhat limited but the hotspot spreads out nicely at moderate ranges outdoors.A slip on diffusing lens would really improve the all around performance of this light.This is by far the coolest tint CREE that I have.Some may not like the tint, though it might vary among different lights. 
The model # on my light is TUFSW21P there is no "E" that I see anywhere.

All in all a nice light for the $ :thumbsup: The beam quality is my biggest knock but a diffusing lens would help that.It is nice to see a big name like Energizer come out with a quality light like this.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Guys! :thumbsup:

Since the nearest Lowe's is all the way over in Roseburg (85 miles one way), I decided to fire off a couple of emails. 

First one went to Energizer. I basically asked them if they could tell me of any other stores that will be carrying this model. I have a gut feeling that they won't divulge that info. And the second email went to Lowe's. I simply asked is they would place this model on their website.. 

I know that may not get me anywhere, I just felt that I had to do something to get my mind off the fact that I can't purchase this light anywhere....


----------



## Skibane (Nov 15, 2007)

Current draw on a fresh set of Energizer Alkalines:
High white: 520 mA
Low white: 120 mA
Red: 70 mA
Green: 45 mA

Based on those figures, the "4 hour" claimed run-time doesn't seem unreasonable - and that's running full-tilt!

Construction quality looks excellent - seems well worth the $35 price tag.

I don't have much use for a green LED - am considering substituting a 5 MM high-efficiency white LED (i.e., SMJLED or similar) instead for ultra-long run-time.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, Skibane! :twothumbs

.

Now I want one even more... :mecry:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 16, 2007)

Edit: I found the info that I was looking for...


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 23, 2007)

I got the Energizer Hardcase Led Swivel Head at Lowes for $34.97 SKU # 288212.

Review at CPF Review


----------



## z96Cobra (Nov 24, 2007)

Just an FYI... The model for the Hardcase Professional is TUFSW21P and its made in China. The model number is on the bottom of the light.

Roger


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

And if you email Energizer and ask them about it, their CS doesn't even know that it exists.... :shakehead


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 26, 2007)

I just got one of these in the mail (from a fellow CPFer), and even though it is kinda big for a 2AA light, it's very comfortable in the hand. And it's pretty light for its size, too..

One of the things that I really like, is how easy the tail screws onto the body. You can easily spin it on with just one finger. And you don't need to push down some stiff spring to get the threads started. The folks at [email protected] should take note of this design..


----------



## huja (Aug 19, 2009)

I know this thread is ancient, but as an FYI, woot.com is selling this today (August 19, 2009) for $19.99 plus $5 S&H.


----------



## Sigman (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW! I was just at the local Base Exchange today and they're $65 there.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 19, 2009)

huja said:


> I know this thread is ancient, but as an FYI, woot.com is selling this today (August 19, 2009) for $19.99 plus $5 S&H.



Was just going to post it but you beat me to it. Not that I'll be ordering one. . . .but someone out there might be pretty excited to get it for cheap!


----------



## sevin7 (Aug 19, 2009)

I saw it on woot and I came over here to find reviews... Price was great, So I had to get one


----------



## jblackwood (Aug 19, 2009)

I got one too . . . but I'm really interested in the newer version that's supposed to come out soon. It's not available anywhere that I can find.


----------



## 07accordEX (Aug 19, 2009)

www.woot.com has it now for 20$

EDIT: dang it someone beat me to it


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 19, 2009)

huja said:


> I know this thread is ancient, but as an FYI, woot.com is selling this today (August 19, 2009) for $19.99 plus $5 S&H.



Got one. For something with IR, and especially IR strobe, it's incredibly inexpensive. (EyeClops NVG for the win!) You know, to go with my incredibly inexpensive NVG set that's completely reliant on active IR illumination, like Vietnam-era night scopes.


----------



## ironhorse (Aug 20, 2009)

Ordered one from woot last night. I am a sucker for swivel head lights.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 20, 2009)

That was definitely a good deal on that light!


----------



## oldolds442 (Aug 25, 2009)

i am anxiously awaiting 3 of them. i ordered them for myself and 2 other guys that i work with that are suckers for something different


----------



## ironhorse (Aug 25, 2009)

Still waiting for mine also. Hoping it's at the post office tomarrow.


----------

